

How do you downvote? - TazeTSchnitzel

I apologise if I'm missing something obvious. Is it a feature you only get once you make so many submissions, or something like that?
======
RSeldon
You can downvote only the comments, if you find a post particularly offending
you can "flag" it once you have the proper karma.

Fortunately this is not Reddit !

~~~
horsehead
I suppose i should work harder at getting the 500 karmas! /me wants to become
full-fledged member of hacker news community

------
ScottWhigham
I would also add that there is a timeout for downvoting. You can see this when
you visit old links - you can upvote but no downvoting.

------
larrys
You need to be at a certain karma level to downvote. If I remember correctly
it was somewhere between 400 and 500 others may know the exact number.

~~~
jaredsohn
The threshold is 500 (confirmed personally a couple of weeks ago), although
the limit gets increased every once in awhile.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Thanks guys!...

now to figure out how to check for replies to posts/comments, so I would have
seen this earlier.

------
MattBearman
I can confirm the threshold is still 500, as I just got it in the last couple
of days.

